# Annullamento Matrimonio...



## Marco (11 Settembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti.. forse qualcuno conosce gia' la mia storia...per chi nn la conosce...io 27 anni lei anche...9 anni di fidanzamento...1 anno e mezzo di matrimonio...poi un bel giorno scopro che lei ha una storia con un altro da circa due mesi(secondo me di piu'..) se ne va via da casa...provo in tutti i modi a farla ragionare...le ho detto che ero disposto a perdonarla,che ero disposto a dimenticare il tutto(che nn e' facile)...ma niente...dritta x la sua strada senza guardare in faccia nessuno..(compresi genitori e fratello)... abbiamo avviato le pratiche di separazione(consensuale anche se io avevo pensato alla separazione x colpa).... e oggi siamo andati in tribunale x registrare la separazione davanti al giudice.... ora devo solo aspettare i 3 anni x il divorzio... la mia domanda e' questa...siccome sn una persona credente e mi sn sposato in chiesa so che una persona divorziata nn puo' risposarsi in Chiesa a meno che nn si annulli il matrimonio alla Sacra Rota....qualcuno ne sa qualcosa in piu'? Avete fatto una cosa del genere? Grazie x i consigli e ciao a tutti.....


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

Marco ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. forse qualcuno conosce gia' la mia storia...per chi nn la conosce...io 27 anni lei anche...9 anni di fidanzamento...1 anno e mezzo di matrimonio...poi un bel giorno scopro che lei ha una storia con un altro da circa due mesi(secondo me di piu'..) se ne va via da casa...provo in tutti i modi a farla ragionare...le ho detto che ero disposto a perdonarla,che ero disposto a dimenticare il tutto(che nn e' facile)...ma niente...dritta x la sua strada senza guardare in faccia nessuno..(compresi genitori e fratello)... abbiamo avviato le pratiche di separazione(consensuale anche se io avevo pensato alla separazione x colpa).... e oggi siamo andati in tribunale x registrare la separazione davanti al giudice.... ora devo solo aspettare i 3 anni x il divorzio... la mia domanda e' questa...siccome sn una persona credente e mi sn sposato in chiesa so che una persona divorziata nn puo' risposarsi in Chiesa a meno che nn si annulli il matrimonio alla Sacra Rota....qualcuno ne sa qualcosa in piu'? Avete fatto una cosa del genere? Grazie x i consigli e ciao a tutti.....


Io io!

Allora... quando mi sono sposata, che ero mooooolto giovane e mooooooolto più scema di adesso, presa dal com'è come non è, l'ho fatto in chiesa.
Ebbene sì, ve l'ho mai detto? Abito bianco e e tutto il resto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... comunque... 

Allora Marco, mio marito aveva un grosso grosso problema. Personale. Non vado nel dettaglio perchè non mi va, ma ad ogni buon conto, questo problema era tale da mettere in pericolo la vita di entrambi (ovviamente fu il principale motivo della mia fuga) e anche, naturalente come poi è avvenuto, il matrimonio stesso.

A fuga avvenuta, dopo qualche mese e tragedia abbiamo avviato le pratiche per la separazione.

Dopo un paio d'anni il mio ex marito, pentito contrito e redento*, decide di sposarsi di nuovo. La futura signora pretende matrimonio religioso.

E lui, dietro mio assenso (purchè non me lo menino e non mi chiedano una lira - nda-) avvia le pratiche per la richiesta di annullamento al Tribunale della Sacra Rota.

Per farla breve: testimonianze mie (un paio di convocazioni), sue (non ho idea quante) e di vari testimoni (tipo genitori e gli amici più vicini) più qualche milione speso (sempre da lui).

Liscio come l'olio, in poco meno più di un anno l'annullamento è stato ottenuto.
Il problema era di tale gravità e da tutti (lui compreso) uniformemente raccontato che non c'è voluto molto a dichiarare che il matrimonio contratto non aveva in se i presupposti per essere considerato valido, in quanto inficiato dall'incapacità di uno dei due cogniugi fi adempiere ai bisogni e doveri previsti e bla bla....

Nota comica: nell'atto col quale mi comunicavano la sentenza definitiva evidenziavano anche il fatto che io potevo pertanto contrarre nuovamente matrimonio in chiesa mentre lui (in quanto causa dell'annullamento) no.
Le risate che mi sono fatta!!! Poveraccio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ultima nota: l'annullamento accellera la pratica del divorzio. La soprassede, praticamente.

That's all Folk's!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*cit. colterrima


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Clanck...*

.....click....ecco fatto....ho chiuso il giubbotto antiproiettile.
Ehm...scusa Lupa, solo una cosetta....guarda sotto....non con due elle...dai!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vadoooooooo




La Lupa ha detto:


> Ultima nota: l'annullamento accellera la pratica del divorzio. La soprassede, praticamente.
> 
> That's all Folk's!
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> .....click....ecco fatto....ho chiuso il giubbotto antiproiettile.
> Ehm...scusa Lupa, solo una cosetta....guarda sotto....non con due elle...dai!!!
> 
> 
> ...









Senti un pò, venditore di lupini, ho capito che dio sta nei particolari.
E infatti ci dimostra quotidianamente di essersi perso la visione globale*

Stesso vizio?

Ad ogni modo... io ho raccontato una fetta ti assicuro molto drammatica della mia vita e tu vai a vedere gli errori di battitura/ortografia?

Mah.


*posto che magari è proprio stronzo e gli piace così.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

*Quindi...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io io!
> 
> Allora... quando mi sono sposata, che ero mooooolto giovane e mooooooolto più scema di adesso, presa dal com'è come non è, l'ho fatto in chiesa.
> Ebbene sì, ve l'ho mai detto? Abito bianco e e tutto il resto...
> ...


 
Con Napoleone ti sposerai in bianco in chiesa?!?!?


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Pssss....*







Dai che scherzavo, e del resto ero in tono con la leggerezza con la quale hai raccontato la tua storia, no?
Aspetta....non è che per caso volevi una pacca di compatimento per te e una lagrimuccia per Marco, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, lo so lo so...non sarebbe da una come te....che emerge da fumanti locali collocati sotto il livello del tevere di 2 rome fa...impossiboli!

p.s. buoni i lupini....lupiniiiii...luuuuuuuupiniiiiiii.....lupini pittutti a pochi piccioliiiiiiiiiii









La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti un pò, venditore di lupini, ho capito che dio sta nei particolari.
> E infatti ci dimostra quotidianamente di essersi perso la visione globale*
> 
> Stesso vizio?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

non posso credere che lui abbia perso tempo e denari e poi.... non si fosse informato prima di questo insignificante dettaglio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    Ha ragione Bruja, la vita è giusta e ripaga sempre!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con Napoleone ti sposerai in bianco in chiesa?!?!?


Ma sei matto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, se io e Napo decidessimo di sposarci, sarà una fuga.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Dai che scherzavo, e del resto ero in tono con la leggerezza con la quale hai raccontato la tua storia, no?
> Aspetta....non è che per caso volevi una pacca di compatimento per te e una lagrimuccia per Marco, vero?
> 
> 
> ...


Trattasi che sono piuttosto sensibile al virus del professore a tutti i costi e perciò mi metto la mascherina. Vedi di metterla anche tu se non vuoi contaminarti, che proprio oggi è tornato l'untore*
Ora... poi... non ho capito... ma ci conosciamo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se sì, sai bene che anche le cose pese possono essere raccontate con sollievo.
Non per questo diventano meno tragiche.

Va bene, ti perdono, ma non farlo più.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








*messaggio criptico ma chi sa capire, cappia.


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Professore ammé....professore ammé ??????*

Ammmmmé...io...mé...io....istituto tecnico statale di estrema borgata e fieramente sempre ultimo......maronn'....mi sento come il padre del figlio dei fiori interpretato da verdone quando lui gli dà del fascista!!!





Io a te ti (tiè beccate questo) conosco benissimo, no? Tu a me non mi conosci a quanto pare!

Spetta spetta...chelleggo?????Mi perdoni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho perso il fiato










Maccome...e io che mi ero pure messo il giubbotto.....auf.
Emmeno male che i lupi erano quelli che perdevano solo il pelo....è proprio vero: non c'è più la mezza stagione ! 









La Lupa ha detto:


> Trattasi che sono piuttosto sensibile al virus del professore a tutti i costi e perciò mi metto la mascherina. Vedi di metterla anche tu se non vuoi contaminarti, che proprio oggi è tornato l'untore*
> Ora... poi... non ho capito... ma ci conosciamo?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

C'ho paura.


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Nooooo.....*

......dai cucciola...non fare così!!!
Vuoi un lupino?








La Lupa ha detto:


> C'ho paura.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> ......dai cucciola...non fare così!!!
> Vuoi un lupino?


A me mi fanno schifo i lupini.


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Mmmmhhh*

Forse a te ti piacerebbero sbucciati?
No no hai ragione....non sono sufficientemente radical i lupini, nemmeno jazz e nemmeno rock. Insomma i lupini sono irrimediabili, come chi si sposa in bianco!!!








La Lupa ha detto:


> A me mi fanno schifo i lupini.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sei matto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure 'a fuitina?!?!? Maròòòò come sei dolce!!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Forse a te ti piacerebbero sbucciati?
> No no hai ragione....non sono sufficientemente radical i lupini, nemmeno jazz e nemmeno rock. Insomma i lupini sono irrimediabili, come chi si sposa in bianco!!!


I lupini sono tribal, è ovvio.


----------



## Old candyman (12 Settembre 2007)

*No no no*

....allora cambio ramo: i bruscolini come sono?



La Lupa ha detto:


> I lupini sono tribal, è ovvio.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sei matto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è per correggere la consecutio che sono qui....
bensì per farvi notare come al condizionale (forse....mah!) segue.....il futuro!!!!!!
La domanda ora è: ok la fuga, ma almeno a noi ci inviterà?!?!?


----------



## La Lupa (13 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è per correggere la consecutio che sono qui....
> bensì per farvi notare come al condizionale (forse....mah!) segue.....il futuro!!!!!!
> La domanda ora è: ok la fuga, ma almeno a noi ci inviterà?!?!?


E io acchiappo al volo e dico:
come è bello usare *volutamente* la nostra lingua per giocare ed essere compresi perfettamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi invito; ma dovete correre veloce.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E io acchiappo al volo e dico:
> come è bello usare *volutamente* la nostra lingua per giocare ed essere compresi perfettamente.
> 
> 
> ...


Tipo la Robert e Gere in se scappi ti sposo?!?!?


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E io acchiappo al volo e dico:
> come è bello usare *volutamente* la nostra lingua per giocare ed essere compresi perfettamente.
> 
> 
> ...


Senti.. e se venissi in motorino mamy?! sono notoriamente una gran pigrona.
le altre aree del forum sono proprio più relax.. aaah mi sento già meno ringhiosa.

ps= a me la cosa dell'annullamento del matrimonio sa d'ipocrisia megagalattica.. da parte proprio del fedele cattolico che si presta. (Lupona non mi riferisco alla tua situazione ma in generale) non era forse "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte finchè morte non vi separi?!" se uno alla promessa religiosa crede, corna o non corna, separazione o non separazione.. rimane sposato.  ci sono davvero pochi casi in cui un vincolo religioso può essere sciolto. non dico nella pratica, dico proprio per fede. un giuramento davanti a Dio non si scioglie con qualche migliaio di euro... anche se lo dice il santo Padre lì o chi per lui. 
cavoli come sono fatta male io.
Poi oh, io sono favorevolissima alla separazione e al divorzio. sia chiaro.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E io acchiappo al volo e dico:
> come è bello usare *volutamente* la nostra lingua per giocare ed essere compresi perfettamente.
> 
> 
> ...


ah, se non era voluto era di certo freudiano.... il risultato non cambia!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Arrivoooooooooooooooo!


----------

